# Kioti ck3510 HST



## Offrodn

I am a newby so patience please. I am about to buy a Kioti CK3510 HST. I grew up in a farm and have been running tractors for 63 years. I am selling my good Massey 240 cause I need a loader. The only bad things I have heard about these machines is that when you try to slowly raise the 3-pt hitch it vibrates enough to rattle your teeth. Is this true for all 3510s and what is there to be done about it if it’s true?


----------



## pogobill

Welcome Offrodn. From what I have read, it has to do with the Kioti having such high flow hydraulics. Talk to your dealer about it, and try the thing out before you buy it. Most owners find that it jerks, raising it slowly in increments, so they raise it quickly and then lower it to where they want it to be.


----------



## ck3510hb

Offroden; I have a ck3510 hst and have never had a problem with the three point. I have used 2 bottom plow etc to planting several acres and food plots. I use a snow pusher now with weight on the three point, below 0 and no vibration. something else is wrong. I mentioned on another thread I have seen rear remote hyd in active position with nothing plugged in cause problem. Also check the 3 pt speed control. Also consider loading rear and or front tires with rimguard or buy weights


----------



## Offrodn

pogobill said:


> Welcome Offrodn. From what I have read, it has to do with the Kioti having such high flow hydraulics. Talk to your dealer about it, and try the thing out before you buy it. Most owners find that it jerks, raising it slowly in increments, so they raise it quickly and then lower it to where they want it to be.


Thanks so much. Found out those series tractors have an open/close type hydraulic supply valve. Not a constant supply. Can’t replace that valve either. So I’ll learn to live with it if I do have that problem. Apparently it is just when it’s loaded and going up in increments. Thanks for your swift reply.


----------



## Offrodn

ck3510hb said:


> Offroden; I have a ck3510 hst and have never had a problem with the three point. I have used 2 bottom plow etc to planting several acres and food plots. I use a snow pusher now with weight on the three point, below 0 and no vibration. something else is wrong. I mentioned on another thread I have seen rear remote hyd in active position with nothing plugged in cause problem. Also check the 3 pt speed control. Also consider loading rear and or front tires with rimguard or buy weights


Thanks so much for letting me know. Maybe mine won’t be so bad. I’ll go driving them tomorrow up in Tennessee. Thanks again.


----------



## pogobill

Keep us posted Offrodn. If you buy that tractor, you'll have to let us have a look once you have it home!


----------



## ck3510hb

Good luck and hope all turns out well. Please do let us know. Hope you were able to put a disk or something heavy on to test.


----------



## Offrodn

pogobill said:


> Keep us posted Offrodn. If you buy that tractor, you'll have to let us have a look once you have it home!


Once I got on the tractor, I had to upgrade to a DK 4310se. Now I am looking for a schematic for it. Working light won’t work.


----------



## Offrodn

Offrodn said:


> Once I got on the tractor, I had to upgrade to a DK 4310se. Now I am looking for a schematic for it. Working light won’t work.


4210se


----------



## ck3510hb

Thanks for keeping us informed. Is this new? Why is the dealer not working on the light? I not familiar with the DK series but let us know if the 3 point is smooth or??


----------



## Offrodn

ck3510hb said:


> Thanks for keeping us informed. Is this new? Why is the dealer not working on the light? I not familiar with the DK series but let us know if the 3 point is smooth or??


The only problem with the dealer is that they are 135 miles away. I have checked the power supply to the light and it’s dead. Now I need to check the fuse which, it appears, that I have to remove the hood to gain access. As far as the 3pt hitch lift... it is not smooth on the lift if you have a load on it. The heavier the load the jerkier it is. Down is smooth, this supports the type of hydraulic valve used to supply the rear hitch. With an open/close type valve, it has to be jerky as hydraulic pressure is supplied then stopped. So it makes sense. Does anyone know if I have to remove the motor housing to get to the fuse box?


----------



## BrkMstr

I'm assuming you have moved the switch on the back of the light several times - when new they tend to be stiff - the fuse box is in the engine compartment - right side rear -the lift control can be assisted with the valve on the floor - mine jerked a little - using that adjustment ¼ turn at a time eased out - I know it's supposed to be for lower speed but it works for the jerking as well....


----------



## Offrodn

BrkMstr said:


> I'm assuming you have moved the switch on the back of the light several times - when new they tend to be stiff - the fuse box is in the engine compartment - right side rear -the lift control can be assisted with the valve on the floor - mine jerked a little - using that adjustment ¼ turn at a time eased out - I know it's supposed to be for lower speed but it works for the jerking as well....


Thanks, I have adjusted it as fine as I could get it. It does very good unloaded but when the tiller is attached it’s still jerky. That’s ok, it’s simply a result of the type of valve they’ve used. Do you know if I have to remove the hood to access the fuse box?


----------



## BrkMstr

No you do not, just open the hood - you'll see it on the right side - to the rear by the front of the dash - simply remove the fuse block cover. (FYI: for me tractors will be like all vehicles; right / left is determined when seated behind wheel)


----------



## BrkMstr

I just noticed you did not get the CK you have a DK not sure if the fuse box is in the same location - I know your dealer is a distance away - Give them a call - you should not have to remove anything to get to the fuse box, should be able to get to it fairly easy - I'm sure a service rep will be happy to help you...


----------



## Offrodn

BrkMstr said:


> No you do not, just open the hood - you'll see it on the right side - to the rear by the front of the dash - simply remove the fuse block cover. (FYI: for me tractors will be like all vehicles; right / left is determined when seated behind wheel)


Thanks so much for your reply. I’ll check it again first thing in the morning. Thanks again.


----------



## Offrodn

Wil


BrkMstr said:


> I just noticed you did not get the CK you have a DK not sure if the fuse box is in the same location - I know your dealer is a distance away - Give them a call - you should not have to remove anything to get to the fuse box, should be able to get to it fairly easy - I'm sure a service rep will be happy to help you...


will do, first thing I’ll do is to check the right side. I was afraid the hinge on the hood would prevent me from actually being able to got to the box to check fuses. The work light isn’t that big of a problem, but I know I’ll have to get to the fuse box sooner or later. Might as well get it down now. Thanks again.


----------

